# كيف تفحص اجزاء المحرك منهجيا - عمود المرفق



## عاطف مخلوف (2 يناير 2010)

*الخطوات المنهجية لفحص عمود المرفق (**Crankshaft**)*
*1-**الكشف عن تآكل الكراسي الثابتة والمتحركة لعمود المرفق *
*أ‌-**الاختبار البصري *
*ب - اختبار التشوه البيضاوى او المخروطي ، او التآكل الكبير في الكرسي*
*ج - تجديد كراسي عمود المرفق *
*د – نوع الاحمال علي عمود المرفق *
*هـ - المناطق الحرجة والشقوق الخطيرة في عمود المرفق *
*2-**الكشف علي استقامة العمود ، وطريقة استعداله*
*3 – الكشف علي التواء عمود المرفق*
*4 - فحص مجال الحركة الجانبية لعمود المرفق*
* 5 - تآكل الفتحة تحت كرسي تحميل العمود القائد لصندوق التروس *
*6 - تآكل فتحات دارة (فلانجة) العمود بتأثير مسامير ربط الحدافة *


*1 – الكشف عن تآكل الكراسي الثابتة والمتحركة لعمود المرفق :*
*أ - الاختبار البصري : *





*صورة عمود مرفق يظهر فيها خدوش شديدة يحتاج الي عملية (تجليخ ) (**Grinding )، ويظهر أثر خط الزيت *

*- يتم تنظيف عمود المرفق بفرشاة ، ثم غسله جيدا ، وتنشيفه بالهواء المضغوط ، وفورا يتم تزييت كل الكراسي *
*- يتم تحميل عمود المرفق علي مرتكزين ناعمين نظيفين ، علي شكل حرف (**V**) *
*- قم بادارة العمود ببطئ ، وفحص بصريا كل كرسي بحثا عن خدوش ، تشوه ، حزوز ، وقد تلاحظ خطا اسودا حول الكرسي وهو ناتج عن اخدود الزيت في السبيكة( **bearings** ) ، ولا يدل علي عيب الا اذا كان بارزا عن سطح الكرسي أكثر من ( **0.0076 -0.0102 mm**) *
*في هذه الحالة لا بد من ازالته بقماش صنفرة ناعم جدا والذي يستعمل في ازالة اي شوائب .*
*-**يجب ان تكون كل الكراسي ناعمة جدا ، ووجود اي خشونة او خدوش او حزوز ستحتاج الي عملية ( تجليخ) (**Grinding**) لازالتها .*

*ب - اختبار التشوه البيضاوى او المخروطي ، او التآكل الكبير في الكرسي :*
*



*
*- اذا كانت الكراسي في حالة جيدة فيتم عندئذ اختبار وجود تشوه بيضاوي (**out –of- roundness ** )،او مخروطي ( **Taper ** ) بها ،أو تآكل شديد في الكرسي ( **undersized)** ، والذي لا يجب ان يزيد في كل هذه الحالات عن ** (0.025 mm** ) ،*
*- ولمعرفة ذلك يتم قياس قطر الكرسي قرب أحد جانبيه في اتجاهات مختلفة ، تجنب قياس منحني الاتصال بين الكرسي والعمود( **Fillet radius** )، واحتفظ كتابة بقيمة هذه القياسات ، وكرر العملية في الطرف الآخر من الكرسي .*
*(وراجع دائما الكتاب الفني للمحرك بخصوص القيم والخلوصات المسموح بها )

* - تقاس جميع بنوز المرفق والكراسي الرئيسية من عدة نقاط علي قطره لمعرفة أصغر قطر ، ولمراجعة المقاسات المعيارية للعمود وللسبيكة من التعليمات الفنية للمحرك لتحديد مقدار الخراطة المطلوبة وتحديد مقاس السبيكة التى يبجري تركيبها .

*ج- تجديد كراسي عمود المرفق : *
*- الاجراء المتبع هو ارسال عمود المرفق الى ورشة خراطة متخصصة في مثل هذه الاعمال حيث ان ورش الصيانة لا تشمل المعدات الثقيلة المطلوبة لهذه الاعمال ، ويكون مهمة رجل الصيانة استلام العمود من ورشة الخراطة بعد انجاز العمل ، وهي مهمة ليست كما تبدو بسيطة بل تحتاج من المهندس الي خبرة للتأكد من دقة اعمال الخراطة وصحتها .*
*- ويتم ذلك الاصلاح بأحد طريقتين : *
أ‌-إزالة المعدن عن السطح (التجليخ) 
ب‌- التكسية بالمعدن 

*- ومهمة مهندس الصيانة في هذه الحالة تحديد مدي صلاحية العمود لاجراء عملية الخراطة وعليه ان يقوم بالتالي :*
- قبل خراطة العمود يتم له فحص دقيق بحثا عن الشروخ الدقيقة ، وهناك مناطق حرجة يتم فيها هذا البحث ، واذا عرفنا ان : 
د - *نوع الأحمال المسلطة علي عمود المرفق : *
-قوى انحناء 
-قوى التواء
-يصمم العمود بحيث الا تولد هذه القوي ضغط علي أغلب السطح ، ولكن هناك مناطق حرجة محددة في العمود يقع عليها أكثر الاحمال .
-حدوث قوى انحناء غير طبيعية وخصوصا عند أكتاف المرفق وتنتج عن عيوب في تجاويف المحامل الرئيسية (Main bearing) .
-ويبدا الانهيار الناتج عن عن الانحناء من كتف المرفق ويتقدم الي داخل المرفق وفي بعض الحالات يدخل الي كراسي المرفق .
-ولذلك فإنه اذا تم اجراء تجديد في المحامل الرئيسية (السبائك) ، بسب واحد او اكثر من الاسباب المؤدية الي تلف المحمل بشكل سيئ فإنه يتحتم اجراء كشف دقيق علي عمود المرفق لتقدير فيما اذا كان هناك بداية تشقق في العمود ، وغالبا ما تحدث هذه التشققات علي جانبي المحمل التالف .
-أما الاجهاد بسبب قوى الالتواء ، فيحدث نتيجة الدوران الاهتزازى لعمود المرفق عند الترد العالي ، وهذا التردد هو محصلة المركبة الناتجة عن السرعات الغير اعتيادية ، وظروف الحمل الذي يتوقع ان تسبب قوى التوائية تؤدى الي اهتزازات تؤثر بضغط عالي علي مناطق محددة .
-بالاضافة الي أن هذه الضغوط تحدث علي فتحات زيت مرتكز عمود المرفق والقريبة من نهاية العمود من جهة الحدافة .
-يتوقع من الضغوط الالتوائية ان تنتج شروخا في مرتكز الذراع (الكرسي المتحرك) او 
مرتكز الحاملة الرئيسية لعمود المرفق .
وتحدث انهيارات عمود المرفق عادة في منطقة الاكتاف عند زاوية بمقدار (45º) علي عمود المرفق .

ومما سبق يتبين ان هناك نوعان من الشقوق يجب البحث عنهما بشكل خاص وهما : 
- التشقق المحيطي للاكتاف في المنطقة الحرجة .
- التشقق بزاوية (45º) علي عمود المرفق والتى بدايتها تكون اما من المنطقة الحرجة أو من فتحات الزيت لكراسي العمود وهذه الشقوق تستوجب تبديل عمود المرفق .
ما عدا ذلك فأغلب التشققات الدقيقة في عمود المرفق اتضح انها غير مؤذية .


*هـ - وهناك مناطق حرجة يجب البحث والتفتيش فيها عن الشروخ وهي : *




-فإذا كانت هناك شقوقا بدايتها عند فتحات الزيت وتميل علي سطح الكرسي بزاوية مقدارها (45º) فإن وجود هذه الشقوق توجب تبديل عمود المرفق ـ لأن عملية الخراطة وحدها ستزيد من الضغط عليه وتؤدى الي تصدع العمود .
- وانهيار عمود المرفق وإن كان نادر الحدوث ، الا انه عند حدوث تشقق أو كسر به ، يجب اجراء تشخيص كامل للاسباب ، فاذا لم تُكتشف الاسباب وتصحح فمن المحتمل ان يتكرر انهيار عمود المرفق مرة ثانية.

*-**وهذه صورة الشقوق الخطيرة في عمود المرفق : *





- ويمكن اكتشاف الشروخ بطرق منها :استخدام برادة الحديد مع مجال مغناطيسي ، وهناك طريقة تتم ايضا باستخدام المجال المغناطيسي مع مواد حديدية خاصة (Fluorescent Ferromagnetic Particles) وهي أكثر دقة .

- ويجب تحديد قياس اصلاح واحد لجميع الكراسي المتحركة ، وقياس اصلاح واحد للكراسي الثابتة بالاعتماد علي القطر الادني الذي نحصل عليه بعد القياس والذي ينصح به في الشروط الفنية للمحرك .


*2 - الكشف علي استقامة العمود : *





*فحص الاستقامة الطولية للكراسي الرئيسية *



*اذا كان بعمود المرفق أنحناء فإن ذلك سيؤثر بشدة علي عمر (السبائك) (**Bearing**)*

- يتم فحص عمود المرفق بوضع مقدمة ومؤخرة مرتكز العمود علي مسند بشكل حرف ( V ) ، ويتم فحص استقامته من وسط العمود بمؤشر بيان (Indicator) 
- يتم ادارة العمود باليد و يحافظ علي المرتكزين من التخدش عند ادارة العمود علي المسندين بتغليف المرتكزين بشريط من الورق .
- ويجب الا يزيد الانحناء عن (0.025 mm) بين الكراسي ، والا يزيد في مجمل العمود عن (0.050 mm) .
- ويلاحظ ان اي كرسي به تشوه في الاستدارة سيؤثر علي المبين فيجب اخذ ذلك في الاعتبار .
واذا كان بالعمود انحناء بسيط فيمكن استعداله ، واليك أحد طرق الاستعدال 

*-**طريقة الاصلاح** : ( ويرفض بعض الخبراء هذا الاصلاح تماما) *








-تتم إزالة الانحناء ( اي انحناء كرسي العمود الثابت الوسيط عن الوضع المركزي بالنسبة للكرسيين الثابتين الطرفيين ) إذا زاد عن المسموح به ، بتعديله بواسطة مكبس ، حيث توضع الكراسي الثابتة الطرفية من عمود المرفق علي مرتكزات ، ويضغط بواسطة قضيب المكبس عبر حشية من النحاس اللين علي الكرسي الثابت الوسيط من الجهة المعاكسة للانحناء .
-يجب أن يكون مقدار الثني أكبر (10 ) مرات من الانحناء المراد ازالته .
-يوضع العمود تحت ضغط المكبس لمدة (2-4 ) دقائق وينصح بعد التعديل أن يخضع العمود الي المعالجة الحرارية عن طريق تسخينه حتي درجة (180 - 200 ) ºم وإبقائه في هذه الحرارة لفترة تتراوح بين (5-6 ) ساعات ثم يعاد فحصه .

*الكشف علي التواء عمود المرفق: *




مع ادارة عمود المرفق 180º)) فإنه يجب أن تكون : 

ويجب ان نحصل علي نفس الابعاد :
A = A′
A=B 
 B=B′
فإذا وجدت أي فروق أعلي من التفاوتات المسموح بها ، فإن عمود المرفق المختبر يجب استبداله (خطورة احتمال التصدع)
- يجب الا يزيد متوسط التفاوت عن (0.05 mm) ، ويحدد الاختلاف ايضا بالدرجات. 

* فحص مجال الحركة لعمود المرفق : *







-يجب أن يكون هناك مجال لحركة عمود المرفق للحصول علي دفع جانبي مناسب خلال دورانه يساعد علي تجنب زيادة الاستهلاك والتذبذب .




والمحمل الرئيسي الذي يمتص الدفع الجانبي عادة يتكون من حاشيتين ، وهناك حلقات معدنية للدفع منفردة ، تستعمل أحيانا لنفس الغرض .

*- تشخيص نتائج القياس لمجال الحركة الجانبية :*

أ – مجال حركة العمود قليلة جدا : قد يكون السبب عدم مطابقة محمل الدفع للمواصفات الخاصة بالمحرك (اسمك من المطلوب ، او وجود شوائب بين الوجه الداخلي للحاشية )
ب – مجال حركة العمود كبيرة جدا : يعني ان سطوح الدفع تالفة وتحتاج الي تبديل 

*وفي ظروف خاصة واستثنائية يحدث : *

*5 – تآكل الفتحة تحت كرسي تحميل العمود القائد لصندوق التروس :*
*



*
- تُجدد الفتحة المتآكلة تحت كرسي التحميل بوضع جلبة( Bush ) جديدة في الفتحة المتآكلة بعد توسيع هذه الفتحة وعمل الجلبة بالمقاس المناسب لعمود التروس بعد التأكد من سلامة سطح هذا العمود .


*6 – تآكل فتحات دارة (فلانجة) العمود تحت مسامير ربط الحدافة :*
- تعالج الفتحة المتآكلة في الفلانجة لتلائم مسامير ربط الحدافة عن طريق توسيعها حتي قيمة قياس الاصلاح ، وتوضع عند التجميع مسامير ربط للحدافة ذات مقاس أكبر ليناسب الفتحات الجديدة .
يجب ملاحظة أن زيادة أقطار الفتحات في فلانجة العمود تؤدى االي إضعاف هذه الفلانجة وقلة احتمالها لنقل العزم ، وانخفاض اجهاد القص المسموح لها به ، ويمكن عمل حساب بسيط للتأكد من ان الفلانجة بمقاس فتحاته الجديدة تحتمل الاجهاد المعرضة له.
-والافضل عدم اجراء هذا الاصلاح الا بعد معرفة اسباب انهيار المسامير في الفلانجة ، ومنع تكراره. ​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (3 يناير 2010)

موضوع من الاهمية بمكان اخى الحبيب
واود ان اشير الى شئ
عند تلف السبائك نتيجة للسخونة الشديدة او عند كسر العمود تتأثر محامل العمود بكتلة الاسطوانات
وللتاكد يتم ربط المحامل بدون عمود (حسب مواصفات كتيب الصيانة) وقياسها
احيانا يتم علاجها بعمل line bearing واحيانا يكون التلف كبير فيلزم تغيير كتلة الاسطوانات

وشكرا على الموضوع
جعله الله فى موازين حسناتك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز 
وجزيت خيرا علي تعليقك المفيد ، ولنا موضوع إذا شاء المولي تعالي عن المحامل (السبائك ) فهي تستحق موضوعا بذاته ، وشكرا علي كل ما تثري به الموقع .


----------



## commander 15 (4 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك مشرفنا القدير وزادك الله علما


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم commander 15
ومرورك وتعليقك يسعدني دائما ، وأحب أن أقرأ تعليقاتك ومواضيعك المتميزة .


----------



## commander 15 (5 يناير 2010)

a.mak قال:


> شكرا أخي الكريم commander 15
> ومرورك وتعليقك يسعدني دائما ، وأحب أن أقرأ تعليقاتك ومواضيعك المتميزة .


سوف يكون الرد و التعليق والإستفسار على مواضيعك 
لك مني كل الإحترام و التقدير


----------



## d_a_w_i (5 يناير 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير موضوع غاية في الأهمية تم عرضه بإحترافية تقبل تحياتي


----------



## سمير شربك (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم 
حقيقة الخبرة في فحص الثوابت والمتحرك والكرنك وفتلان السلندر 
تلعب دورا كبيرا اثناء الكشف على المحرك 
حتى اجهزة الفحص كثيرا ماتحتاج إلى قرار من الطورجي (الذي يفحص الكرنك ) 
والقرار بالتبديل أو إمكانية الأصلاح لقطع مثل الكرنك أو تبديل السلندر تنم عن خبرة كبيرة 
وانا من ناحيتي مرات اتخذت قرارات صعبة بخياطة السلندر واصلاح الكرنك لشاحنات كبيرة 
وكان قراري صائبا 
ولاأغامر بذلك إلا بعد المعاينة الدقيقة 
الموضوع رائع ولك مني الشكر الجزيل


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 يناير 2010)

> بسم الله ماشاء الله بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير موضوع غاية في الأهمية تم عرضه بإحترافية تقبل تحياتي


شكرا اخي العزيز d_a_w_i علي مرورك ، وتعليقك الكريم ، وأتابع مواضيعك باهتمام ، لانها تستحق المتابعة .

أسعدني مرورك أخي العزيز سمير ، وننتظر منك مواضيع نستفيد فيها ويستفيد مهندسوا الملتقي من خبراتك ، فالخبرة عملة ثمينة جدا وغالية ، ونحن نقدرها أيما تقدير .فشكرا أخي وننتظر جديك دائما .


----------



## nadom69 (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووور على هذا الموضوع الجميل ودمت خير عون للمنتدى واعضاء المنتدى


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وادامك ذخرا لكل المهندسين


----------



## حسن الأديب (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم ( nadom69) ، وبكم يرتقي الملتقي 

أخي الفاضل (SAIF.A.GHANNAI) اهلا بك ، وشكرا علي اهتمامك بالتعليق .

أخي الفاضل (حسن الأديب) ، بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله .

الاخوة الافاضل الكرام :شكرا لكم وننتظر منكم اثراء القسم بمواضيعكم العلمية .


----------



## essaomar (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا عل الموضوع

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 مارس 2010)

الأستاذ الفاضل مهندس عاطف
مواضيع مميزة من إبداعاتك ..





اسأل المولى لك الثواب والأجر ..
الموضوع للثبيت ..:20:


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (27 مارس 2010)

دكتورنا الفاضل الكريم محمد باشرحيل 
أهلا بكم ، شرفني مرورك ، وأسعدني تعليقك ، ونفتقد وجودكم بيننا ، ونسأل الله لكم التوفيق .


----------



## السوداني الاسد (30 مارس 2010)

موضوع مميز م /ارجو ان نتحدث عن لزوجه الزيت وهيه سبب في تاكل اجزاء المحرك المختلفه و تاكل السباك وعمود المرفق وفقك الله


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 أبريل 2010)

السوداني الاسد قال:


> موضوع مميز م /ارجو ان نتحدث عن لزوجه الزيت وهيه سبب في تاكل اجزاء المحرك المختلفه و تاكل السباك وعمود المرفق وفقك الله


أخي الكريم اليك بعض المواضيع في القسم عن الزيوت :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90259.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t3239.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t4718.html


----------



## laaredj025 (11 أبريل 2010)

والله أنا أشكرك الشكر الجزيل وأدعو الله أن يجازيك


----------



## محمود مشيمش (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته شكرا لكاخي الكريم علي الافاده

السلام عليكم اخي شكرا علي الافاده القيمه من هذا الموضوع


----------



## hitman2450 (1 مايو 2010)

الموضوع ممتاز جدا اخي الحبيب
وياريت تكمل باقي السلسلة مع مراعاة المسميات وتنقلها اما بالصورة العلمية التي تعودنا عليها او بصيغة السوق التي نحاول التعود عليها ايضا 
ومشكور جدا اخي الغالي علي المجهود الاكثر من رائع وعلي المعلومات التي كثيرا ما نحتاجها


----------



## رضوان عقيل (9 مايو 2010)

موضوع مفيد جدا وهذه امور يجهلها كثير من الميكانيكيين


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (16 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم (laaredj025)


> والله أنا أشكرك الشكر الجزيل وأدعو الله أن يجازيك


جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم علي مرورك ودعائك الطيب

الاخ الفاضل (محمود مشيمش)


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته شكرا لكاخي الكريم علي الافاده
> السلام عليكم اخي شكرا علي الافاده القيمه من هذا الموضوع


بارك الله فيك أخي وشكرا علي مرورك واهتمامك بالتعليق.

أخي الحبيب (hitman2450


> الموضوع ممتاز جدا اخي الحبيب
> وياريت تكمل باقي السلسلة مع مراعاة المسميات وتنقلها اما بالصورة العلمية التي تعودنا عليها او بصيغة السوق التي نحاول التعود عليها ايضا
> ومشكور جدا اخي الغالي علي المجهود الاكثر من رائع وعلي المعلومات التي كثيرا ما نحتاجها


بارك الله فيك الكريم علي كلماتك الطيبة ، وتقييمك الكريم ، وسأكمل الحلقات بمجرد عودة قسم التحميل الي العمل لاتمكن من تحميل الصور والتي لا غني عنها في مثل هذه المواضيع 

الاخ الفاضل :رضوان عقيل


> موضوع مفيد جدا وهذه امور يجهلها كثير من الميكانيكيين


شكرا علي مرورك الكريم ، وتعليقك الصحيح ، ومن أهداف الملتقي رفع المستوي العلمي لكل الكوادر العاملة في المجال الهندسي ، ولذلك تجد تنوعا كبيرا في الموضوعات من مواضيع مغرقة في الجانب النظري ، الي أخري مهتمة بالجانب العملي ، ونتمني أن نفيد كل الكوادر وأن يكون ملتقانا مجمع الفوائد للجميع .


----------



## همس الغدير (19 مايو 2010)

تمنياتي لك بتوفيق مشكور اخوي


----------



## skyway (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (30 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء 
حقيقة موضوع في غاية الأهميه 
وأرى يكون مرجع أساسي لكل ميكانيكي
بلانا باللي عندنا يتعلمون على سياراتنا وتقله سوي كذا يقول 
تعلمني شغلتي 
تحيتي لك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (24 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل همس الغدير 



> تمنياتي لك بتوفيق مشكور اخوي


شكرا علي مرورك الطيب ، وتعليقك الكريم 

أخي الكريم skyway


> مشكووووووووور اخى الكريم


بل الشكر لك أخي علي المرور والاهتمام بالتعليق 

الاخ الفاضل الكريم محمد أبو ريم 


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء
> حقيقة موضوع في غاية الأهميه
> وأرى يكون مرجع أساسي لكل ميكانيكي
> بلانا باللي عندنا يتعلمون على سياراتنا وتقله سوي كذا يقول
> ...


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ، ومعك حق فأكثر الميكانيكية يحتاجون الي اعادة تأهيل ، وأكثرهم لا يتبع الاصول العلمية في الاصلاح . والكثير منهم يرفض التطوير .


----------



## john jack (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بدر اللحياني (31 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء أخي تحياتي لك


----------



## black88star (13 أغسطس 2010)

يديك العافية 
مشـــــــــــــــكور


----------



## abomahr (23 أغسطس 2010)

*ما شاء الله ممتازة **جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## bader_m (27 أغسطس 2010)

معلومات قيمة ومفيدة 

بارك الله فيك و ثبت خطاك


----------



## المهدى1 (27 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


متابع


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (31 أغسطس 2010)

أخي الكريم john jack


> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 


الاخ الفاضل بدر اللحياني


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء أخي تحياتي لك


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا ، وتقبل تحياتي 


الاخ الكريم black88star


> جزاك الله خيرا


شكرا علي مرورك ، وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

الاخ الفاضل abomahr 


> *ما شاء الله ممتازة **جزاك الله خيرا*


شكرا علي مرورك واهتمامك بالتعليق فجزاك الله خيرا


الاخ الكريم طايربالعجه 



> معلومات قيمة ومفيدة
> بارك الله فيك و ثبت خطاك


جزاك الله خيرا علي المرور والتعليق الايجابي ، وبارك الله فيك .

أخي الكريم المهدى1 


> شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع
> متابع


أهلا بك وعلي متابعتك ، ويسعدنى دائما مرورك وتعليقك ، فجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohamed alkurdy (17 سبتمبر 2010)

عاشت ايدك على هل الموضوع 
الله ايوفقك


----------



## Badry75 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اعرف شخص اخترع موتور سيارة يعمل بضغط الهواء وقام بتشغيله ويريد المساعدة


----------



## modE89 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

it's wonderful 
thanks a lot


----------



## simoway (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة والجميلة والدقيقة


----------



## medhat.mahdy (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع واذا كان عندك اى استفسار بما انى اعمل فى مجال السيارات


----------



## الألبانى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكر لكم على هذا الموضوع الحيوى


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF12 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## dabboura1234 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم على هذا الشرح الكافي الوافي 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحمنحسني (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شرح ممتاز


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## Automotive.Eng (1 نوفمبر 2010)

علمك الله علما تنتفع به فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## KAMBAAL (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (7 يناير 2011)

الف شكر يااكسلانس موضوع اكثر من رائع واهم نقطه تحدثت عنها هي خراطة عمود الكرنك فلابد من التاكد من الخراطة السليمة للعمود لان اي تغير ولو بسيط في الخراطة عن القيم المقاسة قد يؤدي الي مشاكل كبيرة في العمود وفي بلوك المحرك وقد يلجا البعض الي تجليخ في بلوك المحرك وذلك لتلافي المشاكل التي حدثت في الخراطة وهذا خطير حيث يؤدي الي تاكل في الكراسي بعد مرور شهر اوشهرين ويؤدي الي تسريب كبير للزيت من منطقة الكراسي .
لذا وجب التاكد من الخراطة السليمة والفحص السليم للعمود


----------



## جعفرالحجاج (9 يناير 2011)

شكركم على المعلومات الرئعه


----------



## جعفرالحجاج (9 يناير 2011)

الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (18 يناير 2011)

الف شكر وتقدير لك اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع الجميل والمفيد


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (20 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## meemo7777777 (4 فبراير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور*


----------



## خالدعبدالشافي (15 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخ سمير اولا مشكورا على الموضوه الجميل الى قدمتة بس ياريت تقدر تعمل موضوع عن مقاسات الكرنكات والكامات ومقاس الزهر


----------



## 1543 (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك على مجهودك الطيب.


----------



## maaji (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (21 فبراير 2011)

شكرا علي معلوماتك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## حسام الروح (23 فبراير 2011)

عزيزي عاطف 

اشكرك جدا جدا ولا احلى معلومات فعالة


----------



## وسيم المهندس (24 فبراير 2011)

شي جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم انا (8 مارس 2011)

ايضا اريد شرح عن كيفيه صيانه عمود الكامات والكشف عن عيوبه وكيفيه اصلاحها


----------



## assrar (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم على هذا الشرح


----------



## ابو ساره 1 (15 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ابو حسن التميمي (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وممنون على هذه المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## ماهر المكاوى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير و موضوع غاية فى الروعة


----------



## medo4ever2 (8 فبراير 2015)

كيف تفحص اجزاء المحرك منهجيا - عمود المرفق
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

